# Not Sure if this is a grass or weed



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey guys I have two types of grass/weed I need help identifying.

This one is growing in an empty garden bed and in several spots in my otherwise dormant Bermuda lawn. 


This is growing in under a Japanese maple. The Japanese maple was so large that it shading the area under it to point the the ground was bare underneath. Once I did some heavy trimming the bare area finally got some sun and this stuff started growing pretty rapidly. 


What are the they and how do I kill them?Since the Bermuda is dormant I am thinking about spraying the garden bed and the entire lawn with glyphosate just to make sure it all dies.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Can you dig one up by the roots to see it's root structure and post a pic?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Can you dig one up by the roots to see it's root structure and post a pic?


Ok I will do that this evening.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Could that 2nd pic be Wild Garlic? Snap off some blades and see if it has the garlic aroma, that should confirm it. And that 1st pic.. it's looking a lot like Ryegrass to me (?).


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

corneliani said:


> Could that 2nd pic be Wild Garlic? Snap off some blades and see if it has the garlic aroma, that should confirm it. And that 1st pic.. it's looking a lot like Ryegrass to me (?).


I have seen what appeared to be cloves of garlic laying around but I wasn't sure it was possible so that is probably right. I thought that was some sort of ryegrass but I have never planted ryegrass seeds. Next year will be my 3rd season with this lawn and I have never seen either one of those until now.

I will pull some up to confirm tomorrow. Do you think I can do a broad application f glyphosate to kill it all without hurting the Bermuda?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've never had to deal with wild onion myself but here's a good read: https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/ It says to spray multiple times, ideally using a surfactant due to the waxy leaves... so a monthly spray (Dec, Jan, + Feb) may be in the works for you. It needs to get into he roots/bulbs of the plant so it stops coming up year after year.


----------

